# Dirty white bud.....gorilla grape Gush x monster cookies....Gorilla glue #4 x monster



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2015)

perfect timing...just chopped some others and now back up to my legal limit...
Dirty white bud is mortarebel's...............everything else is Greenpoint's

just noticed in my subject line 1 strain is missing....that would be....nightmare og x monster cookies 

View attachment DSC09014.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 14, 2015)

GreenJoe keep an eye on the Monster Cookie crosses. I've seen a couple threads saying they had hermie issues. Gu~ may have some problems here with that last release. I hope they come out fine for you because I have high hopes for GreenPoint Seeds.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2015)

man...if he had hermi reports on these during testing and still sold them...i am going to be pissed....

i just read a grow log on RIU...the guy said it was hermied...but it just looks like male plants....too funny


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you buy these at FireStax? The MC crosses weren't tested prior to release as far as I know.  That's why they were so cheap.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2015)

ya i did....next time i will be more careful and read a bit more  ...i lost a lot 2 grows ago with a hermi...


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2015)

after all the drama at cannazon about this...I bought a few of the MC crosses directly from Gu~ at his site, but chose not to buy any stardawg crosses. There was a clear message to all breeders that folks want top genetics at cheaper prices, and the days of $200 pack of seeds are history. I have also chosen not to sell my beans. They will only be by a gift from me.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2015)

>>umbra.....i picked up his chem 4 x stardawg from his site....now i am reading on his forum a couple of ppl having problems germinating them.....nothing will beat logic's hells angels and true og X's..0-20... apparently you need to be a botanist to crack them...
i will watch these closely

oh and DR greenthumb is still selling his seeds at outrages prices...200 for 4 seeds...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 14, 2015)

I missed out on the GG x Monster Cookie, but did pick up the Bubba X MC and Kosher Kush x MC, im gonna be really disappointed if they hermie up. 

Keep us posted bro, and good luck hope it works out.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 14, 2015)

More and more people trying to be breeders and more an more accusations.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 14, 2015)

umbra said:


> after all the drama at cannazon about this...I bought a few of the MC crosses directly from Gu~ at his site, but chose not to buy any stardawg crosses. There was a clear message to all breeders that folks want top genetics at cheaper prices, and the days of $200 pack of seeds are history. I have also chosen not to sell my beans. They will only be by a gift from me.



Only the worthy, seems most couldn't grow hair


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 19, 2015)

just a update...moving normally... 

View attachment DSC09062.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 20, 2015)

umbra said:


> after all the drama at cannazon about this...I bought a few of the MC crosses directly from Gu~ at his site, but chose not to buy any stardawg crosses. There was a clear message to all breeders that folks want top genetics at cheaper prices, and the days of $200 pack of seeds are history. I have also chosen not to sell my beans. They will only be by a gift from me.



Looks like GU is on it, he posted on the IC this morning that he would be addressing things accordingly.


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 1, 2015)

gorilla glue x MC 

View attachment DSC09268.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 1, 2015)

gorilla grape X mc 

View attachment DSC09270.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking good to me. Hermies suck, only ever had one do that. As soon as I found it, I removed it to a different building and cut off the male parts, 3 places in all. Tried to grow it to maturity, but not enough light. Seeds were immature (toss `em anyway)weed was decent to smoke. Worth keeping, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 3, 2015)

transfer to bigger pots in about 2-3 weeks...

@yooper...no hermies here...i am one of those i have to see to believe..sometimes growers fault.....ha even me.... 

View attachment DSC09276.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 3, 2015)

Do believe my one hermie was a soil related issue. Was trying out a new soil on part of that garden. That new soil would not dry out.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice man, these strains sounds delicious! Ill tune in here and there to check how your progressing. What set up do you have? Forgive me I'f I may have skimmed past it, but what is this? Indoor? or outdoor? Can't tell as most people start up their seedlings indoor and then swap outside and what not. Also, what kinda soil you plan on using? How big is your growing dimensions? are ventilation? wattage and type of light? I assume Floro from the pics. Just curious so myself as well as others can get tuned in on your grow a bit more. Good luck to you.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 4, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> transfer to bigger pots in about 2-3 weeks...
> 
> @yooper...no hermies here...i am one of those i have to see to believe..sometimes growers fault.....ha even me....



Those plants are already getting root bound in those cups, these way too much top vegetative growth for cups that size. 

Seedlings should be out of solo cups by the time the second set of leaves starts out, and into 1gallon bags or next step up for you, 2-4 weeks in 1gallon size, then on to 5+ gallons.

I veg longer I'm not in a race for lil buds.


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 4, 2015)

@esc420..
indoor
2 x 1000...lightspeed brand
8"exhaust
5 X 8 X 7
pro-mix bx...considering going back to hydro
10,000 btu air con


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 5, 2015)

Gotcha ok nice man, damn! 2k watts in 280 SQ Ft.?! lets see leme do some math, Thats like... 8000-10000 Lumens per Sq. Ft.!!! dude your going to get a huge harvest lol. The thing is, its going to be super hot, make sure you tune that ventilation well  Although I'm sure you'll be fine with that big AC unit  IM curious, why switch from hydro to soil? Usually its the opposite. I satrted soil, then evolved to hydro, now I do both. But if I had to choose 1, I'd always choose hydro... Since you started soil, I would suggest (at least for this grow) to just keep it as is. If anything, a lot of what I like to do at times, is use soil-less mix and just feed via nutrient water. Good luck man! Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks EsC...also the a/c is portable..so it also acts a s a exhaust(when running )...i also put a filter on the A/C ehaust...i started in ebb n flo..which broke down on me ..so io had to do something quick and cheaper at the time...which was soil....going to run DWC next run


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 6, 2015)

Joe got all the good strains going. I need some Glue in my life.
Positive vibes bro


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 10, 2015)

....update pic....and they are not transplanted yet as my veg room is the size of that pic....sucks but it is what it is 

View attachment DSC09350.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 22, 2015)

grape gorilla gush.... 

View attachment DSC09615.jpg


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 23, 2015)

dude! Those look glorious!!! Good job man! When exactly did you plant these? Just curious of there total age?


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 23, 2015)

just about 38 days of veg....and every girl got hit up with Mr white Knuckles...


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 2, 2015)

update pics....just 2
1st....Grape gorilla X MC
2nd Dirty white bud..(DWB) 

View attachment DSC09739.jpg


View attachment DSC09748.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 9, 2015)

forgot about her....chem4 x stardawg 

View attachment DSC09801.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 9, 2015)

this log is over...greenpoints gear all hermed...except i gorilla grape....which probably herm soon............and even this stardawg hermed....


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 21, 2015)

oki will still do this log..nightmareOG x mc
these have no issues at all...no herms.....only issue is FROST EVERYWHERE!!!!!!! 

View attachment DSC09992.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 21, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> forgot about her....chem4 x stardawg



this is the worst of the hermi's
she puts out at least 3-4 every 3-4 days


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

I could of swore TCVG had a Gorilla Grape or something like that. The male had huge puple balls.
Nice job Bro.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 28, 2015)

chem4 x stardawg 

View attachment DSC00125.jpg


View attachment DSC00128.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 28, 2015)

So what do you think of greenpoint gear joe? 
I was gonna grab some but he is cash only seems sketchy and I see pure herm grow logs.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 29, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> So what do you think of greenpoint gear joe?
> I was gonna grab some but he is cash only seems sketchy and I see pure herm grow logs.



right at this exact moment...they are really really nice plants...and right at this moment i am quite happy with them.....especially the nightmare OG....and the grape gorilla gush is  also very very nice...
and on a positive note...have not seen a nut sack in a week..on any of the problem 2

i am going to do another run...outdoors


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 31, 2015)

gorilla grape... 

View attachment DSC00158.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 31, 2015)

gorilla glue.... 

View attachment DSC00162.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 31, 2015)

@weed.....they really are...i am looking forward to puffing on these


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2015)

Smoke report!!!


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 1, 2015)

roughly 2 more weeks to go....


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 2, 2015)

nightmare OG X MC.....this strain never produced any hermies 

View attachment DSC00208.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow look at how frosty they are :aok: Nice finish to what seems like a rocky grow.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 5, 2015)

grape gorrila.....just over a week to go 

View attachment DSC00238.jpg


View attachment DSC00240.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 8, 2015)

chop chop.....chem4 x stardawg 

View attachment DSC00310.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

Excellent :aok:


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 10, 2015)

nightmare OG X MC....
if you can find them...buy them...dont walk RUN!!!!
move over bulletproof kush...there is a new gal in town

on a quick 2 day dry...8.4....:fly:.......and i never give a ten..... 

View attachment DSC00329.jpg


View attachment DSC00330.jpg


View attachment DSC00332.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

Me too,,,ill be right over. Lol


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 10, 2015)

just rolling 1 up waiting for ya...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 10, 2015)

I was all excited for the polar bear drop and it's cash only F that noise . I wanna try that gear.
Congrats joe


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I was all excited for the polar bear drop and it's cash only F that noise . I wanna try that gear.
> Congrats joe



GU has been doing a dam fine job with the crosses. Joe nice job on the grow she looks killer.

Stank, I will be running the Aspen Yeti X PolarBear here for GU.

The stardawg crosses were just nuts, when I'm running the PolarBear, I will pop a few ONYCDxStardawg as well.


----------



## greenjoe (May 7, 2015)

best of them all was the chem4 X stardawg......best taste and buzz


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 11, 2015)

my cross of greenpoints .... chem4 x stardawg X self
just about all look very uniform...nice.... 

View attachment IMG_20151011_090823.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 11, 2015)

hmmmm....1 wont upload for some strange reason.....oh well


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 11, 2015)

Probably too large in size, be it megabytes or dimension 

Man, your stuff looks GREAT Greenjoe! :aok:


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 16, 2015)

pic....this one also failed to upload


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 16, 2015)

chem4 x stardawg x self 

View attachment IMG_20151016_095725.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 18, 2015)

nice stretch....3 x.........2 1/2......we will see how this one goes
just a pic 

View attachment IMG_20151018_112353.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 9, 2015)

pic time... 

View attachment DSC01640.jpg


View attachment DSC01673.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 9, 2015)

same strain...just 2 different ones
also 6 out of 7 are female


----------

